# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Redmi 9A (M2006C3LG)

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Redmi 9A (M2006C3LG)       

```
RASE FRP Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM43 [BOOTROM:0E8D:0003]
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_k62v1_64_bsp.bin [EMI:11] [Internal]
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6765 [Helio G25|G35|P35] 0766 8A00 CA00 0000
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : 49262540CEED0F4B1B649B2F3CD60594
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 42000115.3444544A.E5EE0952.95A7A44D 
  Vendor : Samsung - Name : BJTD4R - Serial : 2756568558 - Rev : 9
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 4 MiB - User Area : 29,12 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [43]
Reading device info... OK
   Model Name : M2006C3LG
   Product Name : dandelion_global
   Manufacturer : Xiaomi
   Platform : dandelion
   Android Version : 10
   Security Patch : 2020-12-01
   Build ID : QP1A.190711.020
   Build : V12.0.10.0.QCDMIXM
   Build Date : Fri Jan 1 00:33:47 CST 2021
   MIUI Version : V12
   MIUI Build : V12.0.10.0.QCDMIXM
   MIUI Region : global
   MIUI Locale : en-GB
Erasing FRP... OK

UNLOCKTOOL 2022.05.04.0
Elapsed time : 1 minute 12 seconds
```

----------


## salihmob

*مشكور علي عرض التجربة  
مزيد من التوفيق*

----------

